# Bands



## John1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am looking for about 8 or 10 2011 Roller bands if you have any left and want to get rid of them let me know how many you have and how much you want with the shipping thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I have you covered with IPB bands. As many as you need.
PM me if interested.
FWIW Foys pigeon supply is in PA and has there 7mm bands available still for 2011. NPA, IPB.


----------



## John1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you for the help


----------

